# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Info rreth Ing elektronike,informatike, informatikes ekonomike dhe Ing ekonomike

## Kristifun

Jam nje maturant ne prag te plotesimit te formularit A2 dhe do te doja informacion rreth ketyre degeve: Inxhinierise elektronike,Inxhinierise informatike, Informatikes ekonomike dhe Inxhinierise ekonomike(cfare studiojne ato dhe mundesite e punesimit). Faleminderit:  :buzeqeshje:

----------

